# Recomend me some good songs from iTunes!!



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a hanckering for some really good songs after hearing songs like Piano Man and Imagine.

Recomend me anything from any era as long as it is on iTunes!

Thanks guys


----------



## pmoyniha (Dec 13, 2004)

Check out Heartbeats by Jose Gonzalez. If you want to hear the song before you buy it check out the commercial for bravia at: http://www.bravia-advert.com/commercial/braviaextcommhigh.html


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Good ol' Canadian Sam Roberts. New rock with a classic twist. Bridge to "Nowhere" and "Brother Down" are his more popular songs but entire albums are great and available on iTunes.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Here's a post I made in my music writing blog I do with some friends. (www.rocksellout.com) that gives you 22 bands that I really loved in the year 2006. And the best part is they are ALL Canadian. /shameless plug

Failing that, go to CBC Radio 3, click the New Music Canada link in the menu bar, and peruse over 45,000 songs by independent Canadian artists – it's where I find a lot of my gold.

Or just go buy the new Shins album that was released yesterday – it is fantastic!


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

Try Pandora. If you lik a song there's a link to the iTunes store.

http://www.pandora.com/


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> Here's a post I made in my music writing blog


Well done. I'm not familiar with all these artists, but we can be mostly friends for now... 




teeterboy3 said:


> Failing that, go to CBC Radio 3, click the New Music Canada link in the menu bar, and peruse over 45,000 songs by independent Canadian artists – it's where I find a lot of my gold.


Lot's of CBC Radio 3 coming through my headphones lately...


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

yo_paully said:


> Well done. I'm not familiar with all these artists, but we can be mostly friends for now...


Music is the one thing I truly believe will give me insight as to whether I will get along with someone. And yet, not a condition.

Sadly one of my all-time favourites: Joel Plaskett didn't count because technically his album wasn't released in 06.

Judging by your Ogie avatar, we can be friends.



yo_paully said:


> Lot's of CBC Radio 3 coming through my headphones lately...


And bad news if you listen on Radio Two on Saturday nights – as of March some time, Radio 3 will no longer be on the traditional air waves. You'll need a Sirius player… which is how I listen. That or the web stream.


----------



## MacWbee (Mar 12, 2006)

Join www.ilike.com or any other forums that have neat recommendations. You can preview almost any music that others listen to. I like ilike coz it has an iTunes integration.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

The Lemon Of Pink, by The Books
The Mariner's Revenge Song, by The Decemberists


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

La Grange
The Best of ZZ Top


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Download the free song every week on iTunes... once in a while, there's a really good one (Our Hell by Emily Haines is probably the best free song yet)


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Les Trois Accords was pretty nice too.


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

Hugh Mundell
Ron Sexsmith


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

Try Patrick Watson with their new album Close to Paradise...


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

mikef said:


> Download the free song every week on iTunes... once in a while, there's a really good one (Our Hell by Emily Haines is probably the best free song yet)


Sorry to ask such a dumb question, but how do I find the free song? I went to the iTunes store (never been there, first time today) and did not see any link for the free song of the week. BTW, all my music in iTunes have been from CDs and tapes that I own, so I have never downloaded music, hence the dumb q 

Cheers


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

I spend plenty of time buying stuff on iTunes and eMusic - on way I've started to use to find more new music is Goombah: http://www.goombah.com/ - you download and install it, it looks at your iTunes collection, uploads the data where it is compared to what others have uploaded. Then it makes suggestions based by what is actually in your library.

I've gotten a few gems so far.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

tilt said:


> Sorry to ask such a dumb question, but how do I find the free song? I went to the iTunes store (never been there, first time today) and did not see any link for the free song of the week.


It's right on the front page, middle of the screen.

This weeks says "deerhoof" and under that it says "Free download single of the week"


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you mikef  I guess I was just blind 

Cheers


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Two great songs that share the same name:

"Fight the Power" by:

1) The Isley Brothers
2) Public Enemy

Both are protest songs. The first one is maybe the best funk song ever. The second one, we all know - hip hop while it was still relevant.


----------



## kastytis (Oct 24, 2006)

*John Coltrane and Johnny Hartman*

Okay, this is very old, old school... mid-sixties anyway. It's not the music I grew up on: Beatles, Stones, the usual suspects. 

I'm talking about John Coltrane and Johnny Hartman. They got together and recorded a few songs. And since Valentine's Day is coming up, one song is spot on for the occasion: "My One and Only Love." Get past the idea of it being martini music -- which it ain't --and get into the talent of these two musicians. Enough said.

Have a listen to Coltrane's sax and Hartman's smooth, silky voice. 

Not cutting edge, not gonna save-the-world music. Just straight-up musicianship. Coltrane is a god of 20th century music. Hartman died far too young, under-recognized. But the pairing is magic.

Anything by Coltrane is worthy of listening. But start off with "A Love Supreme".


----------



## james532 (Mar 25, 2011)

*You should check out*

I know this is an old thread, but you should listen to "We Fell Off" by BluntGuitar:

We Fell Off - Single by BluntGuitar - Download We Fell Off - Single on iTunes


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I can't believe no one suggested "Friday".


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

tilt said:


> Sorry to ask such a dumb question, but how do I find the free song? I went to the iTunes store (never been there, first time today) and did not see any link for the free song of the week. BTW, all my music in iTunes have been from CDs and tapes that I own, so I have never downloaded music, hence the dumb q
> 
> Cheers


hmmmm.. which year did you post this?? lol

Sorry dude, just kidding, but it's amazing that an apple user in 2011 never used the itunes store or even downloaded music... even illegally!!


----------

